# OOo et ASCII > 128



## Berthold (5 Décembre 2005)

À propos de caractères, je viens de découvrir à mon grand dam, qu'OOo se gaussait ouvertement des caractères dont le code ASCII est > 128... ce qui me prive par exemple du sigle ¤ (euro) dans mes feuilles de calcul... sauf que si j'impose un format de cellule (nombres, monétaire), auquel cas le sigle ¤ apparaît comme si de rien n'était.

Qui peut m'expliquer cela, et incidemment, comment retrouver mon caractère ¤ en tapant ALT+$ ?


_NB : à partir d'ASCII=128, j'obtiens ça :




_

[EDIT]De plus un copier/coller vers un logiciel natif OS X (AppleWorks, Excel, TextEdit) confirme le caractère ci-dessus (losange «?»).[/EDIT]


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Décembre 2005)

Sous OOo, j'obtiens le caractère "¤" en tapant Pomme+Alt+"$".

D'une manière générale, j'arrive à taper des caractères avec des code > 128, mais ils ne sont pas à leur place habituelle sur le clavier.

Comme il y a beaucoup de problème de ce genre dans la version OOo/X11, je l'ai laissée tomber au profit de sa mouture 100% Mac OS X, c'est-à-dire NeoOffice.


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2005)

Donc c'est un mystère pour moi : la fonction CAR dans un tableur (j'utilise ça pour trouver les codes des caractères) de 128 à 255 ne renvoie que des «?», or le sigle «¤» existe... et bien d'autres...

Existe-t-il un utilitaire du style « clavier » sous X11 ?


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2005)

Bien, grâce à FinkCommander, j'ai trouvé GuCharMap, qui donne tous détails sur un nombre incroyable de caractères. Je ne me doutais même pas que les polices étaient codées sur tant d'octets.  

:hein: Mais je reste sur ma faim quand même : pas trace d'euros... 

[EDIT]Ah si, mais il n'apparaît pas en tant que sigle dans la fenêtre principale... il faut lancer une recherche avec pomme+alt+$ pour trouver ça :


> ¤
> 
> U+20AC EURO SIGN
> 
> ...


Quelqu'un peut me décoder la chose ? C'est à dire me renseigner sur la façon de l'obtenir dans une feuille de calcul OOo, où au passage, le raccourci-clavier cité par PA5CAL ne fonctionne pas... [/EDIT]
Merci...


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Décembre 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> le raccourci-clavier cité par PA5CAL ne fonctionne pas...


:mouais:  C'est plutôt surprenant... Quelle version de OOo as-tu donc ? Moi, j'ai la version 1.1.2 téléchargée à partir de "http://porting.openoffice.org/mac/ooo-osx_downloads.html". As-tu modifié le paramétrage d'origine ?

Quand j'utilise la fonction "caractère" j'obtiens des blancs entre 128 et 160, et des caractères affichables entre 161 et 255 (voyelles accentuées, caractères spéciaux européens...). À noter que le symbole ¤ n'en fait pas partie.


----------



## Berthold (7 Décembre 2005)

J'utilise la version française de OOo 2.0, trouvée là :
http://fr.openoffice.org/.
Le plus étonnant, c'est qu'en traitement de texte, pomme+alt+$ affiche «¤», mais pas en feuille de calcul. De plus, un copier-coller de l'un à l'autre permet l'affichage de «¤» dans une cellule... tout ça, j'en conviens, n'est pas très clair...


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Décembre 2005)

Il faudra peut-être attendre la prochaine mise-à-jour (2.0.1 ?)...


----------

